# immoweb.be



## lecof (22 Septembre 2014)

depuis que j ai effectué la mise à jour  ios 8 sur mon ipad, je suis
systematiquement bloqué lorsque je veux aller sur site immoweb.be
par ce message :

ww.immoweb.be acces denied

error code 15

this request was blocked by the security rules

la navigation sur les autres sites me parait normale.


----------



## Luckylucia (22 Septembre 2014)

Je suis sous un iPad air d'une amie et je cherche la cause du même problème. iOS 8 mais je pense qu'elle a eu le soucis avant le passage sous iOS 8 mais pas certain? J'ai fais une recherche sur le net et cela ne donne pas grand chose


----------

